

Atlantic apologises for running Scientology advertorial - hythloday
https://www.magnetmail.net/actions/email_web_version.cfm?recipient_id=699462885&message_id=2459857&user_id=NJG_Atlan&group_id=0&jobid=12656579

======
hythloday
Linked from their Twitter account:

<https://twitter.com/TheAtlantic/status/291229144065388544>

------
zmonkeyz
I don't understand what they're apologizing for? It had a big yellow banner
that said "sponsored content".

